# Salt Fork Crappie



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Have they moved in shallow yet or are they still staging? I know water has not quite warmed up enough yet. 

Will be heading down tomorrow for several days.


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fished salt fork this afternoon caught about 30 to 40 from the shore only two keepers


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Any word on water temps and clarity?


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

It's plenty warm enough. Hit them while staging. Catch them in 5 ft or less year round. I should be there this weekend giving them a shot. Hope I can figure out where and how to catch some decent ones


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

At the lodge today. Bay's are chocolate brown


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Fished Salt Fork for crappie from Wednesday 4/30 - Sunday 5/4. Had to launch from Morning Glory only as everything else was too flooded. Down there water clarity wasn't too bad. Caught a lot of fish still, but not the size I was hoping for. I caught one 14" crappie, everything else we kept were 10-12". Fish were not in shallow, everything was in 20+ fow. Caught a lot of Saugeyes as well. Many just under the 15" mark. 

Another week or 2 and it should be awesome!


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

How long will it take for them to move in? Im thinking by Saturday if it stays nice.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Fisherman Fred said:


> How long will it take for them to move in? Im thinking by Saturday if it stays nice.


I agree. I'm not a Crappie expert. But I'm thinkin' they're movin' in now.


----------

